# Where to buy a few dovetail keys



## mhawman (Apr 19, 2014)

I need to repair a cabinet door frame that was originally joined with Hoffman plastic dovetail keys. The keys broke. I need less than 10 keys. Does anyone know where I can purchase just a few and not have to buy a full box of 1000? Thanks


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

mhawman said:


> I need to repair a cabinet door frame that was originally joined with Hoffman plastic dovetail keys. The keys broke. I need less than 10 keys. Does anyone know where I can purchase just a few and not have to buy a full box of 1000? Thanks


I have no experience with the brand or plastic keys in general.

That is not really what this site is designed for. However, I would be more than happy to talk you through how to make your own dovetail keys. I recently made some for a table I made recently and documented the entire process for others to learn from.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I did not know what these looked like so had to search.

http://hoffmann-usa.com/intro-to-dovetail-keys

They do not look complicated. If you have a router table you should be able to make wooden version and cut to length.

From what I read Hoffman sell the cutter to make your own wooden keys.


----------

